# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  بررسی اتچ بودن بانک به sql

## gohari244

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

چطور میشه بررسی کنم دیتابیس اتچ شده یا نه در واقع میخوام جلوی خطای پیدا نشدن دیتا بیس رو بگیرم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ببین وقتی که اصلا خود برنامه را باز میکنی قبلش اول بانک اطلاعاتی را وصل میکنه. که اگر باشه هیچی و اگر نباشه ارور کَتوکلفت به میده.

حالا یک راهی که فکر کنم بشه انجام داد که اون هم بستگی به سطح برنامه نویسی خودت داره

بیا از دستور update یا همان  refresh که مال خودش هست استفاده کن. که اگر واقعا متصل بود که هیچی، و اگر نبود خود برنامه ارور میده ، که اونجا شما با دستور on error میتونی جلوشو بگیری.

اگر نتونستی بگو تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنم.

----------


## gohari244

نمیدونم باید چکار کنم اگر کدش بنویسی ممنون میشم

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

اول بگو چه قدر وی بی بلدی؟ تا بهت بگم

----------


## gohari244

واقعیتش زیاد بلد نیستم در حد انجام امور محاسباتی ساده با بانک sql هم کار نکردم

----------

